#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need to translation the paragraph to english. Appreciate helping.

## terence

hi guy I would like need help to translate this paragraph. I can understand about infront a little, but not understand what the whole meaning was like.

Appreciate if someone could be able help up about this translate.

พรุ้งนี้แล้วที่เขาต้องไป. แล้วจะอยู่ยังงัยอีกนานไหมที่จะได้เจออีกไม่ชอบ  ความ รุ้สึกนี้เลย. 
มันคืออนาคตของนาย.ต้องเข้าใจ. อยู่กับตัวเองอีกครั้ง โสดๆๆๆอีกครั้ง.มีกิ๊กมันเศร้าเนอะ.  แม่จ๋าาา

----------


## can123

Google says ;

Rainbow , then he must go . Also, it will be a long time? I do not have to feel like this.
It is the future . I have to . Himself again Single around again . It's sad to have sex again. mother H๋aaa

----------


## terence

that was a google translate... not accurate

----------


## billy the kid

Ah the meaning.

need a decoder.

----------


## Conche

Finally he is going tommorow , and she does not like this feeling , but this the future for him ,  finally I have to learn to stand alone again , back single again .

Actual meaning ,, not translated Google cak

----------


## Nicethaiza

@ Terence ...You Are her gik??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
@Conche...all you translated are cerrect you study thai language?? :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

> Finally he is going tommorow , and she does not like this feeling , but this the future for him ,  finally I have to learn to stand alone again , back single again .
> 
> Actual meaning ,, not translated Google cak


You missed the last two sentences.

----------


## beazalbob69

Are you sure you want it translated into English?

----------


## Nicethaiza

@Begbie..Last 2 sentences you can translate for him .. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Send me a PM, please...Heh...

----------


## Neverna

> @Conche...all you translated are cerrect you study thai language??


His wife translated it. (Nigel isn't very good at Thai).

----------


## Nicethaiza

@ BB...You want to know about the last 2 sentences? heh  :Smile: 
@Neverna...I was wrong I thought he learned thai language that was perfect with what he's translated... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Yes, please...

----------


## lom

> @ BB...You want to know about the last 2 sentences? heh


I do also want to know what they mean. You want to whisper it in my ear?  :sexy:

----------


## Conche

> @Neverna...I was wrong I thought he learned thai language that was perfect with what he's translated...


Why would you believe what some bell end spouts on here ? 

Dont join in with the loon crew ,, be your own man !

----------


## taxexile

> พรุ้งนี้แล้วที่เขาต้องไป. แล้วจะอยู่ยังงัยอีกนานไหมที่จะได้เจออีกไม่ชอบ ความ รุ้สึกนี้เลย. 
> มันคืออนาคตของนาย.ต้องเข้าใจ. อยู่กับตัวเองอีกครั้ง โสดๆๆๆอีกครั้ง.มีกิ๊กมันเศร้าเนอะ. แม่จ๋าาา


its not often one sees thai written with punctuation marks.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> @Neverna...I was wrong I thought he learned thai language that was perfect with what he's translated...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe what some bell end spouts on here ?


Exactly why reading your posts as 'Conche' is so funny, Nigel. Keep on trucking.  :Smile:

----------


## Conche

:rofl:  :rofl:  ^  is it getting crowded in that net Nev ???   :rofl: 

I aint letting you out  :rofl:

----------


## Neverna

> ^  is it getting crowded in that net Nev ???  
> 
> I aint letting you out


 :Cool:   Cool, Nigel. But you seem to be caught in it, too.  :Smile:

----------


## terence

I want know the last  2 sentences also.. thanks appreciate conche..
because I have break her heart..but I still loving her...

----------


## thaimeme

> I want know the last 2 sentences also.. thanks appreciate conche..
> because I have break her heart..but I still loving her...


 
Move on, mate.

Plenty to pick from around.

----------


## longway

> hi guy I would like need help to translate this paragraph. I can understand about infront a little, but not understand what the whole meaning was like.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could be able help up about this translate.
> 
> พรุ้งนี้แล้วที่เขาต้องไป. แล้วจะอยู่ยังงัยอีกนานไหมที่จะได้เจออีกไม่ชอบ  ความ รุ้สึกนี้เลย. 
> มันคืออนาคตของนาย.ต้องเข้าใจ. อยู่กับตัวเองอีกครั้ง โสดๆๆๆอีกครั้ง.มีกิ๊กมันเศร้าเนอะ.  แม่จ๋าาา


He has to go tomorrow. And I don't know his long it will be until we meet. I don't like this feeling. I understand my future, I will be alone and single again. The gik is sad. Mother jaaa. 

I didn't quite understand the second sentence. And the last. Hope it helps. Actually I am assuming the I, she could be talking about another person, makes more sense that way, esp as she signed off as mother.  :Smile:

----------


## Conche

Has Nervana worked out you have a Thai wife yet ? ^ :rofl:

----------


## Nicethaiza

@Conche..It too late cuz I already believe... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicethaiza

Last sentence don't have any meaning it just an interjection..as you said oh god..OMG , WTF..etc.. in english... :Smile:  Maybe she miss her mum in that time..

----------


## terence

I see... Thanks everyone here... I know this is bad to understanding the thing here.

----------


## Nicethaiza

where you go...why she wrote like that ...it 's seem sad stories...you going back to your country?

----------


## terence

the guy she was talking about is not me. maybe is a new guy she just meet. maybe she have feeling on the new guy.  I with her together about 2 years more, we have sweet memory before, after that we have a lot argue. Actually I want be with her forever and married her, she lost confident on me because I have hurt her saying bad to her before. I feel sorry on her about that. but this girl for me I cant forget, when I hurt her, I hurt myself as well. I really want to love her and willing to fix the problem.

----------


## terence

she was telling me she no a good girl, keep flirting with other guy around. now this is happen. I was depress and thinking either take it to do again or let it go.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Ohh She is your girlfriend?? and she called that guy gik..that's mean she fall in love with gik or you just her other gik also??  :Confused:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Best let it  go...

----------


## Nicethaiza

Sometime it hard to forget

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ True, but I would understand better if somebody...ahem...would tell me what the last part means...Heh...

----------


## Neverna

> ^ True, but I would understand better if somebody...ahem...would tell me what the last part means...Heh...


Nicethaiza has already posted about it. 




> Last sentence don't have any meaning it just an interjection..as you said oh god..OMG , WTF..etc.. in english... Maybe she miss her mum in that time..


"Mother" / "Oh mother" (or something like that).

----------


## Nicethaiza

Back to read above  :Smile:

----------


## terence

I am her boyfriend, but the thing is the new guy come in after I hurt her. we break up few time but still come back together again. she accept my apologize , but the feeling now not like previously that strong again.

----------


## BaitongBoy

You have some support, terence?...If you're down, man, it's good to have someone who cares about you...

----------


## Nicethaiza

If she already have feeling to another...she will not back to feel the same to you again...even that guy will beak her heart (just my opinion)

----------


## Conche

> You have some support, terence?...If you're down, man, it's good to have someone who cares about you...


and you are in the right place here for that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

don't do anything silly

----------


## terence

I know I should let her go, but she really can give me the motivation to take care of her.. Even I hang around with other girl have a tea break but I totally don't have it like with her that kind of feeling. I hurt myself and her but I did not to mean like that.

----------


## terence

Now her attitude are more aggressive, and easy angry

----------


## can123

> Now her attitude are more aggressive, and easy angry


She would still "lub you too mut" if you slung her a few quid for the buffalo to have his medication. Alternatively, buy her a sewing machine so that she can become self sufficient

Dear Farang.
I write this letter to you. Have to tell you now have big problem at my home Nakon Nowhere.
Buffalo sick and can not get rice from Field.
My father need 3,000 baht for medicine to make buffalo good again.
My brother me fall down the well for water and he break leg, cannot help my father same.
Need 5,000 baht for borrow, good man help my father.
Now my mother stay hospital and my baby also, both have danger feber from drink water, no good after my brother fall down well.
Grandmother have motorbike accident, hit four chicken in road, but chicken fled scene, so have no one pay for her in hospital, next bed my mother and baby, want 4,000 baht for her.
Sister in monkey house for make sex show in Bangkok, have to pay 200 baht everyday for food she, but police say no problem, give 20,000 baht sister can go free.
Young brother go hospital to cut for be ladyboy, need 10,000 baht for operation.
I think easy if you send 100,000 baht to me, can send my bank at Mangdar Bank.
Now you stay your country.
I know that I stay with you only one night, but you number one man from all 35 I go with last month.
Now I know it you I love too much and I think of you everyday, I go room after disco.

P.S. Please send photo, so I can remember which one you.

----------


## terence

Appreciate all buddy giving support and advise on me. I really appreciate your guys talk with me. I have understand I was do it wrong, and I have responsible to get her back, even there is 0.1 percent to try. But I never give up on her.. The memory keep flashing on my mind, it make me remind like the Lakorn drama which is 


I mean if u have saw this movie before, the last part that the girl aggressive is totally same. I have to responsible to pick it up even how pain my feeling on it..

----------


## BaitongBoy

> but chicken fled scene,


Outed...On correct use of past tense...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Terence, seriously mate, take up Muay Thai boxing and kick shit outta yer ghosts...

----------


## Conche

> Cool, Nigel. But you seem to be caught in it, too.


 Dont think so sweety ........... I'm not the one chasing around the forum like a mouse looking for a little tit bit , greening all and sundry trying to reload my leadless pencil so you can send me another red ,,, just check your repo sweety ,, no reds from me ,,,,,,,, am I bothered about your childish behaviour ?? 

Your owned Nev by me now  :rofl: 

Hook line + sinker .......... your in the net for the rest of your miserable days , along with Jeff and a few others ,,,,, pathetic and sad just like that shithole in Gateshead you aspire to come from lol = ha ha ha =555

----------


## NZdick1983

I heard *from a frog.. the best way to win her back - is to lie down in the middle of the road naked screaming mudda mudda!

Not so good for your street cred... but worth a try...  ::chitown:: 

Honestly, do they snip farang balls off at the airport? you should love and respect yourself first mate...  Thai women sense any weakness/vulnerability and will play you like a cheap Pong lang (โปงลาง)

Learn from the Thai lads... follow this mantra "treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen"...
If you are too nice to them - they will take the piss (and your wallet and your sanity)...

P.S. (to have a gik(s) is modern accepted Thai culture, for both men/women).

----------


## BaitongBoy

Define gik once more, Dick...Having trouble keeping up in this changing world...

----------


## thaimeme

You come back Thailand, Terence.

I go find good girl for you no need too much money.......only love with Farang.

You no broken heart. You have strong better.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Not all thais have  giks...(Maybe from 100 only 1 do )...just some..I think some farang do have gik too (jing mai)

----------


## Nicethaiza

@ Terence,I understand your feeling,I knew some farang guy who are in love with some thai girl (even she have many giks and he knew it) but he told me he love her will never change till now he can't contact her, 5 years already he been single,For me I think hard for her to back to love you again...better let her go you will forget her one day or up to destiny...if she really your...she will come back su su.. (I'm a fan of this laa korn... :Smile: )

----------

